# Points for Experience?



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Can anyone clarify how many points you get for experience?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

wryman said:


> Can anyone clarify how many points you get for experience?


What kind of exerience are you talking about, Police officer, military, emt etc?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry...Points for Police Officer.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

5 years (60 months) of full time police officer experience you get 1 point. the formula is quite bizzare.


----------

